# Orontes passenger lists 1957...Help



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. Im back after 18+ months abscence. I have a big question for all you seamen out there. You were all so helpful in solving my previous mysteries regarding my AB father , that i am hoping you can do it again.

I have been following a passenger from UK to Australia and back again, and back again to Australia ( well almost)


she leaves London 29/10/1957 aboard the Orontes destination Fremantle as a first class passenger.

I have seen the passenger manifests.
ALL of the first class passengers have a line ruled through them. they do not appear else where in the log.

I have also been to where the passenger manifests recording passengers landing in Fremantle or passing through are kept. She is not on this landing list. I have been back several times to to check that i have not overlooked her.

questions....
1. what do the crossed out passengers mean. ( there was a whole page of first class passengers)

2. did these passengers get on the Orontes. if not where would they have gone. ( my passenger seemed to have a passion for the Orontes, as she travelled on it all the time)

3. if she got on , where would she likely have got off and would there be any records?


This is in regards to a adoption. she appears to have fled back to the UK after giving birth and should have come back on this ship. Because i cannot prove she came back to Australia , my research has come to a grinding holt. 

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone?????


----------



## ausietrish (Mar 4, 2008)

where will i be able to find this info? please


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

without a name it is difficult , however try http://www.findmypast.co.uk/passengerListPersonSearchStart.action
Ray


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

You could look here.

http://newspapers.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/search?searchTerm=SS+Orontes&textSearchScope=full&startFrom=0

It's a link to austrailian newspaper articles relating to the Orontes. There are over 29,000 happy searching.

Graham


----------

